# State Of My Roamer Collection



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

I have had some spare time today so took some quick pics of my Roamer collection

First my Stingray Divers, the chrono was inherited from my dad and is in very good condition










The other Stingrays










The Mustangs










The Anfibios


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Rockshell










Electrics










Older ones


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

This one I picked up for less than the postage


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Nearly forgot the Searocks


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

wow gulp


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

Only got one... I feel deprived (sob). Lovely collection.


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

I forgot these


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

can we have a shot of the case backs of the mustangs please - i miss mine


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow your collection sure has grown quickly.

There are quite a few I'd rather were in my collection than yours :thumbup:

Congratulations on a solid and beautiful collection.


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

desmondus rotundus said:


> can we have a shot of the case backs of the mustangs please - i miss mine


Just for you































But the camera has been put away now so no more pics today


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

trim said:


> Wow your collection sure has grown quickly.
> 
> There are quite a few I'd rather were in my collection than yours :thumbup:
> 
> Congratulations on a solid and beautiful collection.


Thanks Trim but your collection and website are pretty awesome, I lust after some of yours also


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

An impressive collection, to be sure.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Very impressive indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

WOWSER!!!

A fabulous collection of Roamers B) B)

I only have a couple..



















Cheers, John


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

I've only got the one and I love it :yes:

Maybe I should get some more :sleepy:


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

streety said:


> I've only got the one and I love it :yes:
> 
> Maybe I should get some more :sleepy:


No No, they are going up in price as it is :icon18:

Seriously though, I am hoping to slow down on the buying now and only go for special ones, I prefer the 70s style watches, maybe because I was young and the world seemed more exciting then :astro:


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Dr_Niss said:


> streety said:
> 
> 
> > I've only got the one and I love it :yes:
> ...


Ditto for me, but 10 years earlier. And yes, they do seem to be rising in price - it happens every time people like us talk about them! Best keep schtum from now on, eh?


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> Dr_Niss said:
> 
> 
> > streety said:
> ...


I agree but what's the point in collecting if you can't share it - catch 22 situation


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Love the Rockshells 

Here's mine:


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> Love the Rockshells
> 
> Here's mine:


Lovely. That is definitely on my shopping list.


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow!!! Great collection, man! How many do you have?


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

33 at present plus 5 pocket watches and a few for spares

But just won another on fleabay, vendors picture below


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats nice nice. What is the lug size on that one Dr.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Dr_Niss said:


> 33 at present plus 5 pocket watches and a few for spares
> 
> But just won another on fleabay, vendors picture below


Congrats, I thought it would go for far more..


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

streety said:


> Thats nice nice. What is the lug size on that one Dr.


I think it's 24mm but will check when I get it. The rockshells and stingray divers are my favourites

I was really lucky with the price Roamer Man


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes congrats indeed. I was tempted, but decided I wasn't the best home for it. Very glad it went to you.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Excellent collection, I love the designs & thanks for sharing

Cheers Martin


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice lot of watches you have there the frist three are my favs i like 70s watches two.all the b est woody77.


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

fantastic collection there,I really like the chrono on the first pic.


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

WOW.. Tahnks for Sharing, I did not know that Roamers had such a 'HUGE' range of watches... I always associated Roamers with 'Vintage 195's and 60's.... Love the MUSTANGS !!


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Some quick and dirty pictures of the latest,

First a chrono, it came on its original bracelet but it was a bit worn and I prefer a slightly chunkier one on this watch










The Rockshell V arrived and I had a spare 24mm metal bracelet for this as well










I put a nice navy strap on the electric, unfortunately not able to get one with the massive taper of the original


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Then an impulse buy, I was the only one to bid, I don't usually buy women's watches but this was a bit funky. Medana brand and out of focus sorry.


----------



## gametime (Feb 9, 2012)

lovely collection. hope to have one almost as nice one day


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats on the Jet Time, I didn't see you'd updated this thread.

I really think you should leave the Rockshell V that also came recently on leather, this is how it was advertised.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Dr_Niss said:


> Some quick and dirty pictures of the latest,
> 
> First a chrono, it came on its original bracelet but it was a bit worn and I prefer a slightly chunkier one on this watch


I made the mistake of selling my near mint version to Mac :sadwalk: I would be interested to see what the original bracelet looks like if you have a pic


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

trim said:


> Congrats on the Jet Time, I didn't see you'd updated this thread.
> 
> I really think you should leave the Rockshell V that also came recently on leather, this is how it was advertised.


So that's what JT stands for

The Rockshell V came on a metal bracelet when it arrived but I do take your point


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Just received this from Germany, 38mm diameter and looks better and bigger than I expected.

No time for pics yet but these are the vendors.

The case opens differently from the other Mustangs I have, I don't know whether it has a split stem or not so I am a bit worried about trying to pull it off


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes it is a split stem. I was watching this one too. Congrats!

Crown is not original, but otherwise it is wonderful.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

That is lovely, what great hands


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

trim said:


> Yes it is a split stem. I was watching this one too. Congrats!
> 
> Crown is not original, but otherwise it is wonderful.


I'm sure you are right about the crown.

It was very stiff to wind and when I opened it up I found that the complete stem is not quite long enough to fit the case.

I hope that the person who services my watches can do something about it.


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Dr_Niss said:


> trim said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is a split stem. I was watching this one too. Congrats!
> ...


This is the crown you need - with fewer flutes and a shorter body.










P.S. did you see my latest (over on WUS)? Not going to pollute your thread with them though.


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh good lord - what a collection - fantastic to see Roamers are so loved!


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

You lot all sound like potenetial Roamer Members Club members - check out my signature for the link!


----------



## Sageas (May 15, 2012)

streety said:


> I've only got the one and I love it :yes:
> 
> Maybe I should get some more :sleepy:


Really like that. What model is it?


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in joining the Roamer Owners Club? You lot seem to be the perfect people for it!


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Membership is free!


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Sageas said:


> streety said:
> 
> 
> > I've only got the one and I love it :yes:
> ...


Rubbish photo I know. Rush job with the phone camera.

Its a " Standard"


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

That's a beauty. They made some very nice watches like that in the 1960s which were very modest like that one


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

RoamerOwnersClub said:


> That's a beauty. They made some very nice watches like that in the 1960s which were very modest like that one


Thank you. Because of the dial I thought it may be 50's or even possibly 40's. Maybe someone can can confirm ? :dntknw:


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

No I think it is late 50s at best, absolute corker though! Join the roamer owners club! - it is free


----------

